# What's a Mi-Ki?



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone ever heard of a Mi-Ki dog? Is that a real breed or a made up one? A co-worker was looking for one, I never heard of it.
Quincymom

Edit: Found this on the internet:
http://www.mi-kicoa.org/standard.html
is this legit?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've seen them advertised in the back of dog magazines. but i have no idea how they generated. they sure look cute.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i have never heard of them but here is alist of breeders with pics...weird how they shave the heads


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The Mi-Ki's share common ancestors with the Papillon, Maltese and Japanese Chin, and first appeared in the U.S. in the 1980's. 

MomtwoMaltmuffins was close!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Mi-Ki is just a mix of many small breeds. I see absolutely no consistency in each one.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The breed standards are interesting to read. The pups look cute, but remind me somehow of a rodent (I happen to like rodents







).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I love the temperment.:

They possess a high degree of intelligence, making them top candidates for the obedience ring. They love to be around people, and readily accept strangers. The Mi-Ki have a very even temperament, which makes them an ideal therapy dog. The Mi-Ki love kids. Most of the kids who have Mi-Ki's carry their Mi-Ki around, instead of a Teddy Bear. 

They are so cute... I was showing my husband and he was like stop looking ... our home isn't big enough for an other puppy.







Soooo cute and sweet.
Gotta win the lottery.... :lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 9 2005, 10:58 PM
> *They sure are cute, but then again, what puppy isn't?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hehe, very true!  I had never heard of them before.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 9 2005, 10:25 PM
> *The breed standards are interesting to read. The pups look cute, but remind me somehow of a rodent (I happen to like rodents
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








That made me laugh..


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been looking at pictures and they all look so different to me.. theres some with longer faces and some with shorter, ears down and ears up. I dunno, if it's a new breed maybe it hasn't been perfected yet. But it kinda seems like a bunch of mutts with a fancy name


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 10 2005, 09:33 AM
> *I've been looking at pictures and they all look so different to me..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ME TOO! That's what I was going to say... some are cute to me, but some are


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Honestly - look at these two. They may be cute, but how can they possibly be considered the same breed?










*got this from http://www.petadvantage.net/mypet/breeder/...WhatsAMiki.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The white ones look like Maltese










Got this from Litelltoi Mikis


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This one looks like a malt puppy:


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 10 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Honestly - look at these two. They may be cute, but how can they possibly be considered the same breed?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


They look NOTHING alike...weird!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We came across this breed when we were researching what type of dog would be best for our family. Their history is somewhat jaded here in the US as the breeders are constantly in a battle over what is vs. what isn't. We visited a breeder, and these are very nice little dogs, but I prefered the maltese.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 9 2005, 09:25 PM
> *The breed standards are interesting to read. The pups look cute, but remind me somehow of a rodent (I happen to like rodents
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How can you have a "breed standard" when it is just a mix of a bunch of different dogs? I don't understand that...







Is this now a "recognized breed" by the AKA or another case of someone "crossbreeding/inbreeding" for another "sale"? I do get confused with all of this.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma+Mar 10 2005, 11:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you have a "breed standard" when it is just a mix of a bunch of different dogs? I don't understand that...







Is this now a "recognized breed" by the AKA or another case of someone "crossbreeding/inbreeding" for another "sale"? I do get confused with all of this.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41802
[/B][/QUOTE]
The Mi-Ki does have breed standard, a national club and I believe is shown in Europe. The AKC does not yet recognize them. I think though the national club is working toward that goal. This is a case where several breeders have developed a new line, as opposed to the single mixing of two breeds or "designer" breeding. They have been working on this since the 1980's. From what we were told, there was some sort of fued between the breeders that resulted in a break apart of the national club. But now things have been resolved and the breed standard has been written. The AKC has certain requirements to become recognized, and I don't know where this breed is in that process. I do know that it is similar to what the Havanese breeders went through in the 1990's to get that breed recognized. Also, I have heard that Coton du Tulear (I'm not sure if I've spelled it correctly) is in that process as well.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 10 2005, 11:55 AM
> *[  I do know that it is similar to what the Havanese breeders went through in the 1990's to get that breed recognized.  Also, I have heard that Coton du Tulear (I'm not sure if I've spelled it correctly) is in that process as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41809*


[/QUOTE]


Where does the Havanese come from?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 10 2005, 11:20 AM
> *This one looks like a malt puppy:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aw that ones cute


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a link to the a web site for Coton du Tulear they look adorable also.

www.cotonnerie.com

I never heard of this breed or Mi-KI. For what I understand the Havanese came from Cuba. I am not 100% sure. But I sure love all puppies.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 10 2005, 11:18 AM
> *The white ones look like Maltese
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL that reminds me of an alien maltese


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Havanese are cuban....they are really adorable, bigger than a malt and have a double coat but they are non-shedding with a really sweet temperament! I am picking up a new havanese puppy this weekend, will post pics of him when he is home. He is actually an early birthday gift for my sister.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Mar 10 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Havanese are cuban....they are really adorable, bigger than a malt and have a double coat but they are non-shedding with a really sweet temperament!  I am picking up a new havanese puppy this weekend, will post pics of him when he is home.  He is actually an early birthday gift for my sister.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aww they are really cute: 










and a puppy!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh man! That Havanese puppy face is a heart-stealer!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok..I lied...here's one pic of the little bugger...he just turned 12 weeks..


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!

I'm so jealous of your sister now


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did you notice that his head is cocked in the exact same way as Pippin's.... that is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what an adorable puppy. ur sis will be very happy!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I was mispronouncing the name. I was saying MY KI and it's Me Key. None of those dogs looked the same to me. They were adorable and I wonder if people in the MiKi field can tell if a dog is a mi ki. Some of them looked like Gremlins. Remember those?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

My cousin has a Havanese, very cute, she's about 8 lbs... they are one week apart, we got them the same day! I was just wondering the history of the breed. 
It will be a slow day at work for me... so it will be a good project!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I was very involved in rare breeds for years-I bred Cane Corsos (how did I get to the Maltese, one may wonder...lol)
Anyhow-Mikis are rare, even at rare breed shows-unlike the Coton de Tulear-that are extraordiarily plentiful and very consistant. MiKis are adorable, and tiny. They have a much longer body than most small dogs-almost like a short Doxie. They are not bred at all consistantly, and will not be accepted into the AKC for at least another decade or two.
Cute, yes, but yappy, and a little skittish-like the Chi. The Cotons on the other hand are a larger version of the Maltese in personality-sunny, happy, dancy and sweet. My kids played with packs of these babies at the shows-they are maybe between a malt and a Bijon. The fur is a little "foofyer" than the malt or the bijon, and whoever owns them is fiercely loyal to them-I have alot of respect for those breeders-it's hard to bring a little foof to a rare breed show-there's SO few small dogs, they wind up in the ring with Corsos-ALOT. (And Corsos have a Prey drive that's unbelievable) (Corsos and Cotons are trditionally the two favorites because of consistency in breeding-the Corso will be going for FSS this year.) I may not have the breed anymore, but still love to stay involved in all ARBA and Rarities stuff.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Pippin's mom... Where did you get the Havanese pup? I was thinking of getting one as a sibling for the Boom


----------

